# Acer Aspire t180 desktop will not go past logo screen



## Bryced875

I have an Acer t180 and I went to restart the computer and when it was booting back up it just completely froze on the Acer logo scren. It gives me the options to press f12 for the boot menu but it will not recognize none of my keyboards so that i can press f12. i tried f12 and f8, holding the down from the second i turned the computer on and pressing them very rapidly and nothing happens it just sits on the logo screen and doesn't go any further. I have taken cmos battery out for 10 minutes and put it back in, tried a different hard drive and it still freezes on that screen with another HD plugged in. Tried booting up with a windows installation cd and boot cd, still gets stuck on the logo screen and will not go any furhter. If anybody has any idea of what I can do it would really be appreciated.
Some specs:
Acer Aspire t180 desktop
10G harddrive
1g RAM
I'm not super tech savvy so thats all I can think of right now, but any advice is GREATLY appreciated thank you.


----------



## shuttle

Hi, I have the same computer, on my mother board its written mcp61sm-am and thats the type of mother board i have. 
If you have the same one http://support.packardbell.com/glob...nectors_MCP61SM-AM&pi=platform_amadeus_istart

then try clearing the cmos by taking of the jumper.there are three pins,  "1-2-3" the jumper will be on 2-3 take it off and put it on 1-2, then place it back to 2-3 waiting 10 seconds between placements. This should set bios to default. 

Im wondering what you did before restarting your computer, I tried using ntune to overclock and had some problems similar to yours.

another thing is if you dont hear a beep when you turn it on either your cpu or motherboard is burnt or possibly both.

You can always go to the acer website look through support help if that doest work "contact" them. Make sure you have your serial number that is on the sticker on th side of your computer.

Ive contacted them about trying to upgrade my computer and about the bios they have for the t180, they answered quite fast but cant help if you dont give them the right serial number.


----------



## Midna

Bryced875 said:


> I have an Acer t180 and I went to restart the computer and when it was booting back up it just completely froze on the Acer logo scren. It gives me the options to press f12 for the boot menu but it will not recognize none of my keyboards so that i can press f12. i tried f12 and f8, holding the down from the second i turned the computer on and pressing them very rapidly and nothing happens it just sits on the logo screen and doesn't go any further. I have taken cmos battery out for 10 minutes and put it back in, tried a different hard drive and it still freezes on that screen with another HD plugged in. Tried booting up with a windows installation cd and boot cd, still gets stuck on the logo screen and will not go any furhter. If anybody has any idea of what I can do it would really be appreciated.
> Some specs:
> Acer Aspire t180 desktop
> 10G harddrive
> 1g RAM
> I'm not super tech savvy so thats all I can think of right now, but any advice is GREATLY appreciated thank you.




Do you have any USB devices plugged into your computer (excluding external mice). Some USB devices keep the laptop froom booting, unplg them until your in Windows (or whatever OS your using).

You can also do a repair, once your there, press 1 for Windows (assuming your using Windows) then type FIXBOOT, press y then FIXMBR then Y or enter
I think it's y and enter for both. When it complete. Press Exit and your computer will restart. Let me know how this works. BTW, 10GB HDD or 100GB?


----------



## Bryced875

Midna said:


> Do you have any USB devices plugged into your computer (excluding external mice). Some USB devices keep the laptop froom booting, unplg them until your in Windows (or whatever OS your using).
> 
> You can also do a repair, once your there, press 1 for Windows (assuming your using Windows) then type FIXBOOT, press y then FIXMBR then Y or enter
> I think it's y and enter for both. When it complete. Press Exit and your computer will restart. Let me know how this works. BTW, 10GB HDD or 100GB?



I don't really understand.  I'm using a desktop and there have been no USB devices attached at all. Just my ps2 keyboard which doesn't work so I can't hit 1like you said to restart.


----------



## Bryced875

K tried resetting bios but did not work and I'm not hearing a beep nut I have a question. When u bought your acer did it come with a dvd rom on top an extra hard drive below it and the primary hard drive at the bottom or an I confusing them with something else?


----------



## shuttle

My Acer has a dvd drive on top and a "single" hard drive below. 

You said there was no beep? You likely have a motherboard/cpu problem.


----------



## rubn9mun

Hello by any chance have you tried changing your memory i had an acer desktop that had that same problem i reset the bios and moved the jumpers and nothing would happen trying swapping your memory and if that dont work try putting a new stick of Ram and only that one and then try to turn it on. Thats what i had to do to this acer to get it to work, one of the slots was burned out and the other slot had a bad ram stick.


----------

